# "BIG BUBBA"



## justallan (Jun 6, 2015)

This is the tree that I found this morning while moving cows. I had big hopes of it being a good tree for when @norman vandyke came down next week, but after taking a better look at it have decided it's just going to be a whole lot of work with not as good of an end product than I want to show someone on their first rodeo.
This tree WILL be sawn up eventually and I'm pretty sure it will make some nice wood, but where it's at I can get my truck to it when things freeze this coming winter and it will give me several days of something to do indoors.
My little limbing (lemon)saw must be 28-30", so the tree has to be right at 3 foot

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 6, 2015)

Be fun to watch !


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 6, 2015)

Sounds like you have a lot of trees to choose from on the property. Keep the pictures flowing - very encouraging to the rest of us! Chuck


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 6, 2015)

justallan said:


> This is the tree that I found this morning while moving cows. I had big hopes of it being a good tree for when @norman vandyke came down next week, but after taking a better look at it have decided it's just going to be a whole lot of work with not as good of an end product than I want to show someone on their first rodeo.
> This tree WILL be sawn up eventually and I'm pretty sure it will make some nice wood, but where it's at I can get my truck to it when things freeze this coming winter and it will give me several days of something to do indoors.
> My little limbing (lemon)saw must be 28-30", so the tree has to be right at 3 foot
> 
> View attachment 80118


Good Lord


justallan said:


> This is the tree that I found this morning while moving cows. I had big hopes of it being a good tree for when @norman vandyke came down next week, but after taking a better look at it have decided it's just going to be a whole lot of work with not as good of an end product than I want to show someone on their first rodeo.
> This tree WILL be sawn up eventually and I'm pretty sure it will make some nice wood, but where it's at I can get my truck to it when things freeze this coming winter and it will give me several days of something to do indoors.
> My little limbing (lemon)saw must be 28-30", so the tree has to be right at 3 foot
> 
> View attachment 80118


How on earth with you get that one down? The old-fashioned way with a bucksaw? Haha! That could actually be fun.


----------



## justallan (Jun 6, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Good Lord
> 
> How on earth with you get that one down? The old-fashioned way with a bucksaw? Haha! That could actually be fun.


Ever heard of det cord. 
Actually my other saw has a 24" bar, so it's no problem.
I'll take you up to where there are some trees guaranteed to have the "WOW" factor, even if we have to use the 4-wheelers.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 6, 2015)

justallan said:


> Ever heard of det cord.
> Actually my other saw has a 24" bar, so it's no problem.
> I'll take you up to where there are some trees guaranteed to have the "WOW" factor, even if we have to use the 4-wheelers.


Great! Honestly, I just want to fell a tree and see it cut open, after that it's all icing. I'm hoping the other burl stump I found in the ground doesn't get destroyed by moisture or bugs by the time I get to it(30 feet from the Yellowstone river and from what I can tell already bug infested). It is COVERED in eyes though, so it might be gorgeous inside and if the bugs are eating the right way, could make for some amazing casting material. I'm far too hopeful for that one.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 6, 2015)

Yea Allen, you better throw that one back and let it get a little bigger

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

